# Will dog pee in hotel room?



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

My first post in the main forum. Lucca just turned one 2 weeks back. I'll be bringing him on our first trip and will be staying at pet-friendly hotels like la quinta. I'm just wondering (maybe over-worrying) about the trip cos' it's the first trip with my dog afterall. I would think that since those are pet-friendly hotels, there would be lots of dogs that have stayed there before and might have accidentally taken a pee on the carpet in the hotel room?

In that case, will my dog sniff at the carpet and thinks it's ok to pee on the carpet since there would be some pee smell there left by other dogs? And therefore would this break the potty training that my dog has? He's 100% potty-trained to do his business and pee outside. 

Sorry if I sound like a paranoid mummy. haha.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is a 'risk' the hotel takes,one would hope they are diligent with their cleaning practices. I doubt that he would, but if he did have an accident, it certainly won't set him back any in his housetraining at home.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine have never peed in a hotel. I do however have them jump on the bed so I can see or feel them at all times. My yorkies know when they go into a hotel room onto the bed they will jump. Have not travelled with Buddy yet. Lucky was fine he did however either sleep on top of my feet or at the door ("Mom can't leave me if I block the door"). He would get hot sleeping on top of me so he moved to the door position. He would always let me know if he needed to go out by hitting me with his paw over and over again on the head til I got up to take him out. At home though he would cry and whine to go out.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Whenever I take my dogs to strange places, I always let them out more than when they are at home. The strange places make them more excited which I believe makes them have to pee more. I also bring a folding wire crate, to prevent any mishaps if I step out.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

the dog doesn't know that you may loose your security deposit or be changed a room cleaning fee if they pee in the hotel room....so assume that they *might* and act accordingly.
I travel a fair bit with my dogs and bring crates for the hotel rooms....if my eyes are not on them 100% (like if I'm showering or working or sleeping)...then they are crated.
I try to treat a hotel room with the same respect and care that I would if I were staying at a friends house....
PLEASE bring extra poop bags and pick up after your dog...OMG I am amazed at how many people seem to think that because they are paying for a room that they dont need to clean up after their dogs while they dump on hotel property or on the neighboring properties...It drives me nutty! I walk right up to them and pass them a bag!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

how old is puppy? my puppy was 100% potty trained for a couple of months and once she was around another dog who peed inside, she peed inside too!! but she was only 5 months old so I dont know


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

We have traveled a lot with Maggie since she was 4 months. She has never had an accident in a hotel room, but if your dog does, remember that everyone is allowed a mistake once in a while and it doesn't mean he is forgetting his training.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

He has never had an accident ever since he was potty trained (about 1 week after I got him when he was 2 month old). The only other time he had an accident in the house around 10 months old was when he had diarrhea and I wasn't alert enough to bring him out to do his business. He did call me to bring him out to potty but I just thought he wanted to play since it wasn't the usual potty time. I'm definitely bringing a crate so that he can sleep in them. 

He gets excited at new places and i'm just worried that he'll think the hotel rooms are pee place if there's pee smell left by other dogs who have stayed there before. And this would inadvertently lead to him thinking that "hey, i can pee in the house since the hotel room looks like the room.". Definitely bringing carpet cleaner with me in case.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Whenever I take my dogs to strange places, I always let them out more than when they are at home. The strange places make them more excited which I believe makes them have to pee more. I also bring a folding wire crate, to prevent any mishaps if I step out.


^^^ I agree. 

I think that some dogs might also be housetrained to the point that they would never go pee in THEIR house. But other people's houses are different. Same thing with public places.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

As long as you are diligent, I think you'll be ok. I travel a lot with my dogs and have never had an issue (though I keep cleaner and paper towels in the car always, just in case). I don't put down water right away, since they are always excited to be in a new place. Once they calm down, the water bowl comes out, and about once an hour (minimum) until bedtime, we head out to see if anyone needs to relieve themselves. And absolutely first thing in the morning, we head out. If you see him start to sniff intently or circle at a spot, it won't hurt to head out. And just like Sally'sMom suggested, a crate is a good idea. Jackson sleeps on the bed at home, but in a hotel room he prefers his crate.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The first time I stayed at a motel with Brady, I feared the same thing. He was 7 months old. We had no problems, that time and any of the other times we have stayed.

We too either used the crate, or had somebody with him at all times, but he actually didn't even seem to bother with the other smells.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would second the responses that Lucca should not be allowed to pee. If he cannot be watched and is in the room, he should be crated. 

I will go further and say no combing or brushing of your dog in the room. Do not let Lucca pee on the buildings or landscaping. Clean up any poop. Try to minimize trips through the lobby. No bathing in the hotel and bring your own towels to wipe his feet as needed. Bring sheets to cover hotel furniture and beds.

We (general we) work hard to keep dog friendly hotels, friendy  Sorry if these all sound like regular common sense, but it might surprise you at what happens at some hotel sites.

Have fun


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> I No bathing in the hotel and bring your own towels to wipe his feet as needed.


We bring our own towels and we always clean up the bathroom afterward, but if you are at the beach and your dog is full of salt water fur, you have to bathe them or they will scratch all night and deposit a lot more fur in the hotel. I think the choice of bathing or not depends on the situation you are in.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I stayed in a hotel with my pup when she was 9 months old. No problems at all with peeing in the room - but as Sally's Mom does, I took her out a LOT. 

What I did notice was that she was very nervous and on edge in the hotel. New place, new smells, new sounds. She is a very clam and laid back dog, but she is always a bit stressed when we travel and stay in unfamiliar places.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> I stayed in a hotel with my pup when she was 9 months old. No problems at all with peeing in the room - but as Sally's Mom does, I took her out a LOT.
> 
> What I did notice was that she was very nervous and on edge in the hotel. New place, new smells, new sounds. She is a very clam and laid back dog, but she is always a bit stressed when we travel and stay in unfamiliar places.


I notice that too. That's why we are very careful to never leave him alone for any amount of time.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the great info! I'll watch him with due dilligence and pray that everything goes well. First trip with my furkid, naturally more nervous. =p


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The beaches in your area don't have those outdoor showers? Hmm.

But, nope, I still wouldn't bathe my dog in the room's bathroom unless the hotel management gave their permission beforehand. 

ETA: Here is a link to an agility trial premium with hotel accommodations on the 3rd page. These are the minimal rules we need to abide by if we want to continue staying in hotels with our dogs.

http://pawprinttrials.com/downloadfile.aspx?data_id=39



Dallas Gold said:


> We bring our own towels and we always clean up the bathroom afterward, but if you are at the beach and your dog is full of salt water fur, you have to bathe them or they will scratch all night and deposit a lot more fur in the hotel. I think the choice of bathing or not depends on the situation you are in.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I use a crate for in hotel rooms as well. I also bring a blanket along to put on the bed for when the dogs are on it. I traveled across Tennessee last April with KC, my son and daughter-in-law's 14 year old Golden. I had just picked her up from a friend who picked her up from the Atlanta airport for us (She was too big for the Alexandria airport here in Louisiana) While my daughter-in-law visited with her family for the first time in four years, KC and I played tourist as every Civil War battleground and fort we could get to before heading to the Papillon National Specialty. The blanket kept the hair from getting all over the bedspread, and earned me a free night if I ever go back to one hotel where the owner saw the blanket when he ran out with his dogs and I with KC to potty them quick as the sirens went off for a tornado. I had left the door open in case I needed to run back in real fast. Yeah, I picked a great time to sightsee in Tennessee. The hotel in Ringgold that was demolished? I spent the night there the night before.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We travel a lot with our two and even drove cross country once with the pups. Jazz always sleeps at the door at a new place so we can't escape and leave her. We always put Darby on the bed, he's younger and wasn't quite as well housebroken, so we can feel when he's restless and needs to go out. Never had a problem with an inside accident in hotels, Bed and Breakfasts, houses or cabins. 

We were more worried about them barking at all the noise and stranges sounds (footfalls, talking, other dogs, etc). We found it was best to ask for an outside room away from most people, elevators, ice machines, etc. When we first took them to a hotel, they were often unsettled and couldn't relax in the room. Time has helped with that a lot, so does lots of exercise. 

We never leave them in the room alone - ever! Wish we had room for crates, but barely have room for the pups, luggage and us sometimes.

A great thing to add to your travel pack is a lighted hat for nighttime potty walks. Seems like there's more unlit places then well-lit ones and it'll leave your hands free. And finally we do our best to stick to their regular meal and walk rotuines when we travel; that seems to lessen the stress.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I notice that too. That's why we are very careful to never leave him alone for any amount of time.


Same here. I didn't leave her alone in the strange room at all. I took her with me to get take out, and came back and ate it in the room with her. It was really just an overnight stop on a long drive, so we were only there about 12 hours. But based on that experience, I'd never do a long stay in a hotel with her, which would involve leaving her alone. Not fair to stress her out that much.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> The beaches in your area don't have those outdoor showers? Hmm.
> 
> But, nope, I still wouldn't bathe my dog in the room's bathroom unless the hotel management gave their permission beforehand.
> 
> ...


No, didn't see it at Galveston, but we are in the remote beaches so he can be off leash and not disturb others. It's not been a problem, we've never ended up getting charged more for anything and Toby doesn't even bark in the room, which is a miracle in and of itself. I assure you, we are very responsible guests on the road, in ALL respects.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

I stayed at a very nice dog friendly hotel in Baltimore, the Pier One, when Watt was just 12 weeks old. He never urinated inside the room, although he dribbled when we were carrying him out frequently if people wanted to pet him! The hotel was wonderful and even watched him at the desk when we went out on day trips because he was so cute. There was a minor surcharge for having a dog there, but he got treats and a bed.

He was invited to a 4th of July party which got him used to fireworks at a young age -- what with being held and petted by a lot of guests and fed scrumptious little tidbits! He was in seventh heaven.

We have gone back several times since, and they still remember him. He had one "accident" in the room -- we called cleaning and they were as nice as could be, so I tipped them quite well.

Never had an accident in years of traveling (12 years) with my older Golden, although he insisted on sleeping on the bed, and refused to eat kibble, only good (NOT Burger King) hamburgers! )


----------

